# Unique cat coloring



## Catpb (6 mo ago)

Hello all,

I'm trying to figure out what type of cat this is? Looks like a tabby/tuxedo cat but I've never seen one this color. Has anyone else seen a cat with similar markings?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a cute little kitty!! I would say the coloring is Tabby.


----------



## Rick75 (9 mo ago)

+1 on tabby.


----------



## rotorman2000 (5 mo ago)

I agree - Tabby. The stripes on the legs kinda gives it away.


----------



## finnjames007 (5 mo ago)

That’s a smoke tabby! Quite a rare and interesting color/pattern.


----------

